# How many coffee 'loyalty' cards do you have in your wallet?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*How many coffee loyalty cards do you have in your wallet?*​
None216.67%1-3866.67%4-618.33%7 or more18.33%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Inspired by my wife showing me the cards she has in her wallet, I am intrigued to see what the average number is...


----------



## KopiLuwak (Nov 4, 2010)

i only have one. it's a swirl card from The Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf.  I'm planning to have more.


----------



## Ludo (Aug 18, 2010)

Just one, from my local coffee place ...


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

Only ten at the moment. Usually more!


----------



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

Tesco clubcard has given me £1k off a watch, Shell Vpower send me £15 voucher every quarter and McDonalds coffee sticker collector card, buy 6 get 1 free IIRC.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Last year my husband and I went to the Maldives, courtesy of Tesco, next year we're off to Turkey 5*, courtesy of Tesco and in early 2012 we are off to Mauritius, again, courtesy of Tesco.

On a slightly lesser note, my Costa card has given me two tins of coffee beans!


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Your wife has quite the collection Glenn!

I have one from my family's place, one from the Costa franchise at work, and one from the university's Peros-supplied coffee outlet. Although the last two *technically* hang from my NHS lanyard...


----------



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

Fran said:


> Your wife has quite the collection Glenn!
> 
> I have one from my family's place, one from the Costa franchise at work, and one from the university's Peros-supplied coffee outlet. Although the last two *technically* hang from my NHS lanyard...


You're clearly far too young to remember my 'wife'. Don't know if 'she' even reached your side of the pond?

Doh! saw Peros and assumed you were stateside:dummy:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/classic/kennyeverett/gallery/09.shtml

Bless him


----------

